# TM Bonus????



## DC Diva

Signs went up all over new hires get a sign on bonus.  HR says it’s because they have such a difficult time hiring people.  What about the rest of us, who come to work, do the job?  Yes, constant OT is a drag, but it sounds like they think the newbies hold better value than the rest of us that have stayed for years.  This isn’t a referral bonus, this is a take a job with us and get 500 when you start.


----------



## NKG

Got 3 $500 bonuses in the last year or did we forget?


----------



## Planosss enraged

OT? Where? 👀


----------



## Dream Baby

DC Diva said:


> Signs went up all over new hires get a sign on bonus.  HR says it’s because they have such a difficult time hiring people.  What about the rest of us, who come to work, do the job?  Yes, constant OT is a drag, but it sounds like they think the newbies hold better value than the rest of us that have stayed for years.  This isn’t a referral bonus, this is a take a job with us and get 500 when you start.


Target's response to that is that they are giving more hours to current TMs which should satisfy them so therefore they don't need to give us a bonus.

I have had TMs state they only want to work 20 hours a week but they scheduled them 30+

The last bonus we received in February (?) just offset that fact they cut hours IMHO.


----------



## Anelmi

Isn't OP in a DC?


----------



## Hal

Dream Baby said:


> Target's response to that is that they are giving more hours to current TMs which should satisfy them so therefore they don't need to give us a bonus.
> 
> I have had TMs state they only want to work 20 hours a week but they scheduled them 30+
> 
> The last bonus we received in February (?) just offset that fact they cut hours IMHO.


This is a DC. You're almost guaranteed 36-40 hours + 10-12 OT hours. Hours haven't been "cut" in my building with mandatory flex down in over a decade.


----------



## Hal

DC Diva said:


> Signs went up all over new hires get a sign on bonus.  HR says it’s because they have such a difficult time hiring people.  What about the rest of us, who come to work, do the job?  Yes, constant OT is a drag, but it sounds like they think the newbies hold better value than the rest of us that have stayed for years.  This isn’t a referral bonus, this is a take a job with us and get 500 when you start.


Also they have to make it 120 days ro get the bonus. 90% of them don't. And if you refer the person you also get the bonus. So go refer people. It does nothing to you if they tank.


----------



## FlowTeamChick

I'm not at a DC so don't have any skin in this.
Sign-on bonuses aren't uncommon right now.  I've seen quite a few offered in my area in other industries - one was for $3,000 for a radiologist needed for an overnight hospital shift.  I've even seen them offered for fast food and CNA jobs.
The people who already work at all those places probably think the same thing as you.  All about supply and demand.


----------



## happygoth

FlowTeamChick said:


> I'm not at a DC so don't have any skin in this.
> Sign-on bonuses aren't uncommon right now.  I've seen quite a few offered in my area in other industries - one was for $3,000 for a radiologist needed for an overnight hospital shift.  I've even seen them offered for fast food and CNA jobs.
> The people who already work at all those places probably think the same thing as you.  All about supply and demand.


Yes, this is happening across many industries. Companies are having a hard time filling positions. They are raising their starting rates and offering sign-on bonuses to try to get and keep applicants.


----------



## ServiceEngaged

Dream Baby said:


> Target's response to that is that they are giving more hours to current TMs which should satisfy them so therefore they don't need to give us a bonus.
> 
> I have had TMs state they only want to work 20 hours a week but they scheduled them 30+
> 
> The last bonus we received in February (?) just offset that fact they cut hours IMHO.


I think its funny that they had all the TMs do the survey but yet we don't have access to it to see who wants certain hours.


----------



## StyleStar

ServiceEngaged said:


> I think its funny that they had all the TMs do the survey but yet we don't have access to it to see who wants certain hours.


Are you a leader? My HR emails it oit every week when the report updates. We also have weekly leader meetings regarding stabilization, and talk through how different work centers will collab/partner to get team members to desired hours. We started with the top 10 biggest gaps, once we closed them significantly we went onto the next chunk of team members.


----------



## Luck

DC Diva said:


> Signs went up all over new hires get a sign on bonus.  HR says it’s because they have such a difficult time hiring people.  What about the rest of us, who come to work, do the job?  Yes, constant OT is a drag, but it sounds like they think the newbies hold better value than the rest of us that have stayed for years.  This isn’t a referral bonus, this is a take a job with us and get 500 when you start.


My building does it as a referral. You refer them and you get $500 too. 
Problem is basically every single person in the city has worked at and been fired from or quit the DC at this point. 🤭


----------



## DC Diva

Getting a 25 yr anniversary award this month, heard from the earlier rounds it’s $200.  I was proud, until I saw the signs go up the same week dc hit 25 that a new hires bonus is now $2000.  So, 25 yrs of service is actually worth less than a new hire off the street to them, my value is 10% of someone who hasn’t been trained, and has not proven themselves.  Now feeling more like a chump for staying so long.


----------



## Luck

DC Diva said:


> Getting a 25 yr anniversary award this month, heard from the earlier rounds it’s $200.  I was proud, until I saw the signs go up the same week dc hit 25 that a new hires bonus is now $2000.  So, 25 yrs of service is actually worth less than a new hire off the street to them, my value is 10% of someone who hasn’t been trained, and has not proven themselves.  Now feeling more like a chump for staying so long.


Ouch. Yup. Did you guys at least get the raises like we did?
$2/hr raise for regular pay and our weekend and overnight differentials increased again too. 
I think A2 now maxes out at something like $27/hr. 

The FDC guys next door (yeah yeah I'm giving myself away) doing A2 in the freezer START at $26.50/hr now apparently. Not sure what the FDC maxes out at. 
And honestly I doubt the money will be enough to hire enough people still yet. Probably still going to be on OT the entire remainder of the year.


----------



## DC Diva

No raises other than shift diff upped across the board.  Which doesn’t help most of the long timers, most of us finally have gotten to the weekday days schedule, no shift diff.  So a new hire that probably will last about 6 months is worth ten times what I am to them.


----------



## Luck

DC Diva said:


> No raises other than shift diff upped across the board.  Which doesn’t help most of the long timers, most of us finally have gotten to the weekday days schedule, no shift diff.  So a new hire that probably will last about 6 months is worth ten times what I am to them.


That's terrible. It helped that we have a LOT of other companies in the area competing trying to get workers.
I feel you, I'm on B1 but I am likely going to put in a transfer request for A1 at this point.
I can't ignore the extra $3+ /hour or whatever it is now.


----------



## FrankM0421

The only thing they told us was that they were increasing the pay cap by like a dollar.  For us in WHS where I am we cap at something like $22 and change now instead of the $21 or so it was.  Shift differential is the same A2 is $1, B2 is $0.50 as far as I know.  I'll definitely pay attention on my checks to see if something has changed.

They changed ICQA responsibilities a few months ago and made it look awesome and had the newer ICQA people trying to recruit everyone due to how relaxed and easy it was.  I probably would have if I didn't have a CA. Pay increase a quarterly bonus and no mandatory OT. All my coworkers that have been there for 5+ years switched over to ICQA last month except for the one who's extremely obese and can only work off a triple.  Now they shuffled the work back around to where nobody wants to be ICQA and they have mandatory OT so WHS is only having to work one OT shift a week. Those people will more than likely be stuck in ICQA during peak season when ICQA seems to be the most miserable.


Edit: They told us about the shift diff. Depending on shift either $2 or $1.


----------



## whsDCII

How much did they raise the shift differentials by? I got texts about it but the B2 people can't seem to agree on how much the A2 diff went up and I'm impatient and don't want to wait till Saturday lol.


----------



## ItChecksOut

FrankM0421 said:


> The only thing they told us was that they were increasing the pay cap by like a dollar.  For us in WHS where I am we cap at something like $22 and change now instead of the $21 or so it was.  Shift differential is the same A2 is $1, B2 is $0.50 as far as I know.  I'll definitely pay attention on my checks to see if something has changed.
> 
> They changed ICQA responsibilities a few months ago and made it look awesome and had the newer ICQA people trying to recruit everyone due to how relaxed and easy it was.  I probably would have if I didn't have a CA. Pay increase a quarterly bonus and no mandatory OT. All my coworkers that have been there for 5+ years switched over to ICQA last month except for the one who's extremely obese and can only work off a triple.  Now they shuffled the work back around to where nobody wants to be ICQA and they have mandatory OT so WHS is only having to work one OT shift a week. Those people will more than likely be stuck in ICQA during peak season when ICQA seems to be the most miserable.


I'm not sure what your building is doing but at mine ICQA is one of the best roles in the building.


----------



## BoxedIn

ItChecksOut said:


> I'm not sure what your building is doing but at mine ICQA is one of the best roles in the building.


Yeah, seems pretty chill in my building. Kind of kicking myself for not applying when it was open since we just started doing 2x schedule up in my building.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

They upped the differential again?  I thought ours was at $1 for b2 and $2 for a keys.

we didn’t get any other raises at our building. The floor was raised (new hires make less to get them in the building) but not the ceiling.


----------



## BoxedIn

Yeah, ours had been 1.15 for A keys, now 2.50. This hadn't been changed in the 17 years I have been at the DC. B2 went from .50 to 1.50, they had gotten a small bump to the B2 bonus a few years back. They just said they were "still evaluating" the raise for B1 TMs when I was in on OT, so I assume that would mean the base raise.


----------



## Luck

Just as a heads up our TMs are currently making
B1: $23.95
B2: $26.45
A1: $26.95
A2: $29.45 
(All maxed out)
We went from $1 weekend differential and $0.50 overnight to $2.50 overnight and $3 weekend differential.
This is also including a DC wide $2/hr pay raise.
If you arent making this, especially as a northern DC, you really ought to be going and talking to your HR about getting a raise. 
Note that it helps our DC is essentially #1 right now.


----------



## Dcnewb4now

Luck said:


> Just as a heads up our TMs are currently making
> B1: $23.95
> B2: $26.45
> A1: $26.95
> A2: $29.45
> (All maxed out)
> We went from $1 weekend differential and $0.50 overnight to $2.50 overnight and $3 weekend differential.
> This is also including a DC wide $2/hr pay raise.
> If you arent making this, especially as a northern DC, you really ought to be going and talking to your HR about getting a raise.
> Note that it helps our DC is essentially #1 right now.


29.45 for a2? Is that a typo?  Those are close to our rates. I don’t think going to be for a raise is really a thing, btw.


----------



## dcworker

Might get a temporary pay increase in October otherwise 60 hours every week.


----------



## sleepercell

Planosss reborn said:


> OT? Where? 👀


Single OT since the beginning of April-ish and double OT since the beginning of June-ish (the days are blending together) over here. January can't come soon enough


----------



## Johnyj7657

sleepercell said:


> Single OT since the beginning of April-ish and double OT since the beginning of June-ish (the days are blending together) over here. January can't come soon enough
> 
> View attachment 12655



You think January will save you???
So did we.  It did not.  We were on doubles almost an entire year.
Not that anybody ever came in for ot.
Also helps that the average new hire is pulling 50% or less.

I'm just waiting for the great covid shutdown.
Nobody wears a mask yet all say they will never get vaccinated.  And cases are going up and up and up in my area.


----------



## sleepercell

Johnyj7657 said:


> You think January will save you???
> So did we.  It did not.  We were on doubles almost an entire year.
> Not that anybody ever came in for ot.
> Also helps that the average new hire is pulling 50% or less.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the great covid shutdown.
> Nobody wears a mask yet all say they will never get vaccinated.  And cases are going up and up and up in my area.


Oh man. I'm sorry. I'm hoping _something _will save us. I was just saying January based on how things were this past January–April for my department (finishing picking by 10pm-midnight on A2 some nights) but I'm learning that lots can change very quickly, so my hopes are starting to get pretty low. Time will tell.


----------



## dcworker

Children tax credit went out today sort probably just tvs next week.


----------



## Johnyj7657

sleepercell said:


> Oh man. I'm sorry. I'm hoping _something _will save us. I was just saying January based on how things were this past January–April for my department (finishing picking by 10pm-midnight on A2 some nights) but I'm learning that lots can change very quickly, so my hopes are starting to get pretty low. Time will tell.


We were like that to,  every night we'd pull clean and vle anyone who wanted it.  Vle at start of shift etc..

Then it just all went to hell.

We are almost an entire week behind right now.

The new team leads have so far proven to be a joke.  Things have actually gotten worse since they began but that's no big surprise.


----------



## DC Diva

It went to hell because of the new way to hire.   No interview, just answer a bunch of questions when applying about what they can do, and then get a job.  Even if they flat out lied about their experience or ability, still keep them around.  Hell, my building even lets people that were fired or walked off the job without notice return now.  And gives them a bonus for coming back.


----------

